# dirt devil ll review



## joshwyle (Jul 25, 2011)

i just got my 28 in dirt devil ll 's today. havent riden for very long but i did ride over pavement= very smooth, trail great traction and much easier to steer than my itp 589's, tire deep mud= 2wd no problem better than my itp 589's. they measure right at 28 maybe 27 7/8. my itp 589's wer short. will give another review after the week after laybor day going on atv trip.


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

Aren't they discontinued? I think they only make the original Dirt Devil now.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

When I read the title I thought it was for a vacum cleaner. HAHA


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

My dad has a set of 27 in the original. Great all around tire, super smooth.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

Used to have em on my old popo 500, loved them!


----------



## joshwyle (Jul 25, 2011)

z24guy said:


> Aren't they discontinued? I think they only make the original Dirt Devil now.


if they r then they must be stocked up because thats what i got


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

You probably bought new old stock. I was seriously looking at the DD2's vs. my Swamp Lites when I bought them but found out they had been discontinued and didn't want possible warranty issues or trouble finding replacements.

They no longer list them on the GBC website either. I think it's unfortunate that they discontinued them though, they looked great and from all of the reviews I looked at they were a good all around tire.


----------



## joshwyle (Jul 25, 2011)

z24guy said:


> You probably bought new old stock. I was seriously looking at the DD2's vs. my Swamp Lites when I bought them but found out they had been discontinued and didn't want possible warranty issues or trouble finding replacements.
> 
> They no longer list them on the GBC website either. I think it's unfortunate that they discontinued them though, they looked great and from all of the reviews I looked at they were a good all around tire.


maybe ur right im definately very impressed so far. if i did have to replace 1 the dirtdevil not 2 would fit fine im sure. the little spikes r not that noticeable once they get dirty


----------



## THE CRAZE (Apr 16, 2012)

z24guy said:


> You probably bought new old stock. I was seriously looking at the DD2's vs. my Swamp Lites when I bought them but found out they had been discontinued and didn't want possible warranty issues or trouble finding replacements.
> 
> They no longer list them on the GBC website either. I think it's unfortunate that they discontinued them though, they looked great and from all of the reviews I looked at they were a good all around tire.


Hey man how do you like your swamplites?


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

I think they're great. I've got 1200 km on them and they might have worn down by about 1/16. I don't ride pavement at all though, just trails. They don't seem to have as much forward traction as my buddies XTR's but they do work better in off camber situations. And they are TOUGH. Twice I've blown the bead off of my left front tire and both times I was amazed that I didn't puncture the tire.


----------



## joshwyle (Jul 25, 2011)

well after my weekend ride i can now give a more detailed review on the 28" dirt devil ll's xt
rocks: they grab very well on the rocks climbed mountains great. just dont want to be behind them. seem to be throwing rocks at my wife all weekend.
mud: found some really deep mud holes and wow! they pulled thru like nothing could stop them. grab and dug til there was something to grab. cleaned out very well. and these wer holes that proved my snorkel worked. had to do a little body english but did a great job. very impressed.
hard pack: smooooth. asphalt hard dirt everything worked well.
overall: very impressed with these tires. great traction in everything i crossed and definately ranked very high on allterain tire. mud, no problem,mountain rock crawlin with ease. would definately recomend these tires to anyone looking for a really good mud tire that does the rest very well


----------



## joshwyle (Jul 25, 2011)

will try and get the vids of the holes i went thru when i get them on the comp. if i can figure it out


----------

